# Is Migration Agent really required for NZ?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if one really need Migration agent to process for Skilled Migration.

NZ Migration Process is relatively simple, easy and i would say best among all other countries. 

Since i know OZ migration has twist and turn, i would like to know from NZ Expats here if they used agent or self help and did they find it easy enough.

Take care

Oz Migration


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*I would say no*



ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if one really need Migration agent to process for Skilled Migration.
> 
> ...


Others will give you more informed info, but generally no, Agents are very good at separating you from your money. Initially, its all done online


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Agree with Kiwigser and there some shysters among then as well who will take your money and produce nothing.


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

I would agree with Kiwigser. I think that if your application is straightforward you will be wasting your money. I guess that a good one might helpful if there are problems but otherwise just stick with NZIS excellent application system


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Talking of Shysters.

What about the Police Certificate required by NZ Immigration, it is done through
ACPO on the ACRO site.

You pay HPA which is Hampshire Police at a cost to you £35 to them 60 pence.

Anyone know why the CRB Document is not accepted. Only asking as both me and the wife
have the Enhanced ones. Anyway we have paid and received them today.

Medical/X Rays etc on the 4th July. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure Higgy, sounds like just another fund raiser to me.

Ozmigration it may be worth applying yourself without using an agent, you can always engage one at a later date should you run into difficulties but most people never need to use them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

We are doing it all ourselves. Just niggles me paying ACPO all that money when
the actual cost is peanuts. (Grumpy Retired Policeman) rofl.


----------

